# Sticky  NTs On A Team



## Functianalyst

*These descriptions* can be found on Best Fit Types.

*ENTJ On A Team *

*How ENTJs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about mutual autonomy and mutual problem solving. They are team players when it’s expedient with an element of competition that is geared toward mastery. They want to learn what their teammates know and often see relationships as yet another project to be coordinated to achieve a positive and productive purpose. They enjoy interactions that are going to make them smarter and push them to achieve more. They tend to be straightforward and honest in relationships, which some find refreshing and others find harsh. They are often comfortable initiating relationships yet tend to keep their distance and may be hard to get to know on a personal level. They are usually not very self-disclosing until they trust someone and judge them to be friendly and credible—then they will open up quickly and matter-of-factly.

*How ENTJs Deal with Conflict*
Conflict for them is yet one more factor to be managed in order to accomplish the goals of the team. They want to take a reasoned approach with little show of emotion. Their first response is to push back and when that doesn’t work, they find a way to work around whatever the obstacles to agreement are. They are often seen as more single-solution focused than they actually are and are likely to welcome a good argument. They don’t, however, want to waste time covering ground that has already been covered.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ENTJs… *
Provide a team environment that allows autonomy and fosters independent thought and action. Allow them the freedom to develop strategies and discover new approaches to creating and planning. Provide recognition for achievements and competency from someone they judge as competent and credible. They need logical reasons and rationales for following prescribed procedures. Opportunities to teach and mentor will bring out the best in them.

*How ENTJs Approach Doing Work *
Once they have a sense of the strategy needed, they have a tendency to quickly orient to the tasks and the environment in which the tasks must be accomplished so will want to rapidly move to production and getting things accomplished. They tend to make simultaneous assessments of a multitude of data points and quickly analyze, prioritize, and reprioritize as they go. Their whole way of interacting communicates a sense of being in charge, even when they are not. It is important not to misread their drive for accomplishment as single-solution focused. They are often open to improvement. 

*How ENTJs Make Decisions*
They tend to make decisions quickly based on the organization and the implementation of their strategy. Don’t confuse their decisiveness with inflexibility. Their pragmatic approach helps them quickly reprioritize actions in line with goals to get something swiftly accomplished. 

*How ENTJs Respond to Change*
The first issue for them is to assess their own competence in the new arena. They tend to fight a change where no convincing rationale and no supporting data are presented. They want to see that the implications of the change have been thought through and that the proposed change will get to the real issues. They tend to respond to new data as it comes up and fit it into the way they’ve organized and structured their actions.


----------



## Functianalyst

*ENTP On A Team *

*How ENTPs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about generating and sharing ideas. They are assertive in initiating relationships and there is usually an easy initial connection. They bring people together for interesting conversations. They want them to be at ease and to stimulate lively debate. They are good at connecting and aligning with people, getting to know them and sharing interests and activities. They are often a catalyst for the team, seeing the potential in others’ activities and perspectives. With their flood of new ideas and creative, unusual solutions they may be viewed by team members as out of control and into too many “grand” ideas at once; not realizing the perceptions of others, they may not verbalize the strategy behind their multi-focusing.

*How ENTPs Deal with Conflict*
It may appear that they like conflict since they often engage in rather heated discussions to bring clarity and a more comprehensive understanding to the issues. When a conflict occurs, they will try to keep the conversation going and reframe what is going on, often commenting on the conversation and the direction it is taking. This can be misperceived as manipulative when it is really intended to keep things moving in a positive direction by working through conflict to get to an agreement.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ENTPs… *Provide a team environment that is non-routine and that allows entrepreneurial explorations and creative approaches to problem solving. Give them the opportunity to share insights about life’s possibilities and to achieve success with those ideas. They need challenge, intellectual stimulation, interaction with others, autonomy, and opportunities to invent and improvise solutions to complex problems. 

*How ENTPs Approach Doing Work*
They will want a fair amount of autonomy and freedom to try out some of the many creative solutions they generate. They won’t settle for a quick fix but want to come up with efficient solutions. While they give a lot of attention to having a strategy, they also work at maintaining good relationships. They want a lot of involvement by everyone on the team.

*How ENTPs Make Decisions*
They tend to make decisions rather quickly in response to new information regarding the system or the potential for making a complex model accessible and usable. They quickly gather conceptual information to sort into categories, set criteria, and move to a metaposition with principles about how to problem solve. Decisions are based first on new possibilities that will get the job done and then on theoretical accuracy.

*How ENTPs Respond to Change*
When a change is needed, they are likely to quickly move to brainstorming new ideas and options for doing things differently. This sometimes means they will not readily embrace a change as it is put forth but will try to improve upon it. They can become resistant to a change if they get locked into their sense of how it could be in the future or what the major trends are. Since they want to be involved in improving things, they often can get unstuck by more brainstorming.


----------



## Functianalyst

*INTJ On A Team *

*How INTJs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships have purpose—achieving a goal and making progress. They tend to get absorbed in work and enjoy collegial relationships with those who stimulate their thinking. Personal interaction is most often related to moving a project forward, to learning, or to strategizing together. Thus, they can be active team players when it gets the job done more efficiently. When relationship building becomes a deliberate part of their strategy, they willingly make the effort to praise others and put “deposits in the relationship bank.”

*How INTJs Deal with Conflict*
When interpersonal conflict occurs, they will usually withdraw or move on. They want discussions to be calm and reasoned, and highly charged interactions often leave them feeling in complete doubt about what’s happening. Relationships with even occasional improvement will be continued, but if they see no progress they will give up, learn from the experience, and move on. When a conflict of vision occurs, they can be stubborn about their own point of view and forge ahead. 

*To Forge Better Relationships with INTJs… *
Provide a team environment that honors their strong need for autonomy and demonstrates respect for individual thoughts and feelings, ideas, and creativity. Provide opportunities for constant evaluation to meet their need for high achievement and competency. Put them in a situation where they can devise and implement long-range strategies aimed at efficient and effective use of the organization’s resources.

*How INTJs Approach Doing Work*
They may seem quite disengaged from the group as they gather lots of information about the why and the how of the situation. They will want time to analyze data and integrate information to create an internal map that gives them points of reference. Then the map is laid out and if no progress is being made, directives are given to get movement. Before a meeting they want an agenda, or at least a rough idea of what is to be accomplished.

*How INTJs Make Decisions*
They tend to make strategic decisions rather quickly as they compare new information to their vision. They can react in a very passionate way to the select principles or activities they find important. Concrete, logistical decisions often frustrate them or go unmade. They tend to critique the process used to think about a problem rather than focusing on the problem itself or the specifics. They may present several options for action, each with its own pros and cons and each thought through to its ultimate consequences.

*How INTJs Respond to Change*
When dealing with change, the issue becomes one of how congruent the change is with their vision. They tend to be so strongly convinced of their vision and a sense of being right that they find it hard to see how they could have been wrong. When this is the case, they need to see incontrovertible evidence and well-grounded logic to reconceptualize their vision and embrace the change.


----------



## Functianalyst

*INTP On A Team *

*How INTPs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about sharing expertise. They want to have a joint area of interest and competence to share and energetically engage in collaborative problem solving and strategizing. They typically seek out relationships so they can have different thoughts and experiences yet often feel they lack interpersonal skills. In fact, their relationships can become competitive and may interfere with the intellectual needs that drove them to seek the relationships in the first place. When they recognize that their tendency to precisely define words, clarify ideas, and point out inconsistencies can get in the way of team relationships, they willingly learn to remember to thank and praise teammates for their contributions before they critique them. 

*How INTPs Deal with Conflict*
The disruption that comes from team conflict keeps them from thinking clearly, so they avoid confrontation unless it is absolutely necessary. They might avoid conflict for too long, hoping it will go away. While they like a lively debate of ideas, when it becomes personal they can become noncommunicative until they can see a way to work with the conflict to resolve it.

*To Forge Better Relationships with INTPs… *
Provide a team environment that is calm and conflict-free and where consultative rather than hierarchical relationships are the norm. Give them enough freedom to reflect on how things work, to generate ideas, and to see connections and patterns. Offer them opportunities to direct their energy toward acquisition of knowledge and competence. To gain their commitment and compliance, give them the logic, rationale, or proof behind standard operating procedures, conventions, and protocols.

*How INTPs Approach Doing Work*
They are inclined to first analyze a situation, seeking to understand the principles that apply. Then they will want to integrate all kinds of information from a variety of sources. They tend to focus on how things work, why they work that way, and what makes them not work and then try to come up with an elegant solution that really solves the problem. They want the autonomy to find the right theories, models, or explanations and then to share the information they have found.

*How INTPs Make Decisions*
They tend to quickly decide on the accuracy of theories and frameworks, yet they labor over the accurate expression of ideas. They may avoid decisions regarding an action or establishing order and structure. Logistical decisions are often seen as trivial and either slighted or labored over. Interpersonal decisions are made to avoid disruption and to keep the peace.

*How INTPs Respond to Change*
They are likely to say they are not resistant to change since they are constantly developing and revising their designs and approaches. However, they do tend to resist change that appears illogical and seems to violate principles. Change that means changing their habitual way of doing routine tasks is also hard for them, especially if a big learning curve is involved. Helping them see how what they are doing isn’t effective and relating the change to progress in the grand scheme of things and its strategic purpose will help.


----------



## amnorvend

Functianalyst said:


> *How INTPs Deal with Conflict*
> The disruption that comes from team conflict keeps them from thinking clearly, so they avoid confrontation unless it is absolutely necessary. They might avoid conflict for too long, hoping it will go away. While they like a lively debate of ideas, when it becomes personal they can become noncommunicative until they can see a way to work with the conflict to resolve it.


I agree with this. In a working relationship, a lot of people get the impression that INTPs are confrontational. Generally speaking, we have a set of "rules" for debate which basically boil down to: don't critique the person, but no argument is off the table when attacking the idea as long as the argument is logical. Because of this, we can sometimes be absolutely ruthless in an argument. Some people take that as an attack on themselves, and that causes conflict.

For the most part though, (genuinely) listening to an INTP and respecting their arguments is your best approach. An INTP will take it personally if you dismiss their idea completely without much thought, but will easily "agree to disagree". That is, they're willing to accept that you disagree with them as long as they can see that they respect your point of view.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam

amnorvend said:


> I agree with this. In a working relationship, a lot of people get the impression that INTPs are confrontational. Generally speaking, we have a set of "rules" for debate which basically boil down to: don't critique the person, but no argument is off the table when attacking the idea as long as the argument is logical. Because of this, we can sometimes be absolutely ruthless in an argument. Some people take that as an attack on themselves, and that causes conflict.
> 
> For the most part though, (genuinely) listening to an INTP and respecting their arguments is your best approach. An INTP will take it personally if you dismiss their idea completely without much thought, but will easily "agree to disagree". That is, they're willing to accept that you disagree with them as long as they can see that they respect your point of view.


Perfect. I agree absolutely with this post.


----------



## Skewed

I can agree with this. For me, I would say I actually enjoy working on teams, as long as everyone is on the same page and we all have the same common goal. If this has not been done, then I will be hard to deal with until we all understand what the goal is.


----------



## Ravenflight

Functianalyst said:


> *ENTP On A Team *
> *How ENTPs Deal with Conflict*
> It may appear that they like conflict since they often engage in rather heated discussions to bring clarity and a more comprehensive understanding to the issues. When a conflict occurs, they will try to keep the conversation going and reframe what is going on, often commenting on the conversation and the direction it is taking. This can be misperceived as manipulative when it is really intended to keep things moving in a positive direction by working through conflict to get to an agreement.
> 
> *How ENTPs Approach Doing Work*
> They will want a fair amount of autonomy and freedom to try out some of the many creative solutions they generate. They won’t settle for a quick fix but want to come up with efficient solutions. While they give a lot of attention to having a strategy, they also work at maintaining good relationships. They want a lot of involvement by everyone on the team.
> 
> *How ENTPs Make Decisions*
> They tend to make decisions rather quickly in response to new information regarding the system or the potential for making a complex model accessible and usable. They quickly gather conceptual information to sort into categories, set criteria, and move to a metaposition with principles about how to problem solve. Decisions are based first on new possibilities that will get the job done and then on theoretical accuracy.
> 
> *How ENTPs Respond to Change*
> When a change is needed, they are likely to quickly move to brainstorming new ideas and options for doing things differently. This sometimes means they will not readily embrace a change as it is put forth but will try to improve upon it. They can become resistant to a change if they get locked into their sense of how it could be in the future or what the major trends are. Since they want to be involved in improving things, they often can get unstuck by more brainstorming.


This is very insightful, and true to how I act when placed in a team.


----------



## BeanDelphiki

*INTJs Team Critique*

Much of the description is accurate, but I disagree with a few of your assertions...






Functianalyst said:


> *INTJ On A Team *
> When interpersonal conflict occurs, they will usually withdraw or move on.


INTJs are neither INTPs nor INFJs. If an INTJ knows they're is right they will typically hold their ground. INTJs tend to have high confidence.




Functianalyst said:


> highly charged interactions often leave them feeling in complete doubt about what’s happening


Absolutely not.




Functianalyst said:


> Relationships with even occasional improvement will be continued, but if they see no progress they will give up, learn from the experience, and move on.


Any relationship without a future is to be abandoned. Just because INTJs take time to form attachments does not mean that they are difficult to cut.




Functianalyst said:


> When a conflict of vision occurs, they can be stubborn about their own point of view and forge ahead.


INTJs are may appear stubborn when opposing views are emotional or otherwise illogical, but will always be swayed by an argument more logical than our own. Acting without permission is simply a lack of deference to those who we feel do not deserve power.





Functianalyst said:


> Provide a team environment that honors their strong need for autonomy and demonstrates respect for individual thoughts and feelings, ideas, and creativity.


"Their strong need for...respect for...individual...feelings"? Are you serious?





Functianalyst said:


> They will want time to analyze data and integrate information to create an internal map that gives them points of reference.


Yes, but this usually doesn't take long.




Functianalyst said:


> Concrete, logistical decisions often frustrate them or go unmade.


I can see where you would get this from, (Kiersey's temperament sorter puts INTJs last in logistics) but INTJs make these decisions as quickly as strategic onces. INTJs usually just find this kind of thing uninteresting, not frustrating or troubling. A more accurate statement would be to say that INTJs are perfectly willing to leave the details of logistical decisions to anyone competent. 




Functianalyst said:


> They tend to critique the process used to think about a problem rather than focusing on the problem itself or the specifics.


Only when the process is in error. INTJs would much rather focus on the problem.




Functianalyst said:


> They may present several options for action, each with its own pros and cons and each thought through to its ultimate consequences.


Certainly possible, but INTJs prefer to present one plan with thorough contingency planning.




Functianalyst said:


> *How INTJs Respond to Change*
> When dealing with change, the issue becomes one of how congruent the change is with their vision. _They tend to be so strongly convinced of their vision and a sense of being right that they find it hard to see how they could have been wrong_. When this is the case, they need to see incontrovertible evidence and well-grounded logic to reconceptualize their vision and embrace the change.


[/QUOTE]

A demand for accurate facts and logical reasoning is not stubbornness, just independent, rational thought. If the case for a change makes sense, an INTJ will readily accept it.


----------



## Sellihca

Haha, wow, INTJs are like the ubermensch, superior in every way. An INTJ will always sway to an argument that's more logical? Really? They're incapable of being blinded by pride or prejudice? Don't think so buddy, I'm gonna say that's nonsense.


----------



## BeanDelphiki

Sellihca said:


> Haha, wow, INTJs are like the ubermensch, superior in every way. An INTJ will always sway to an argument that's more logical? Really? They're incapable of being blinded by pride or prejudice? Don't think so buddy, I'm gonna say that's nonsense.


Suit yourself.


----------



## amnorvend

Sellihca said:


> Haha, wow, INTJs are like the ubermensch, superior in every way. An INTJ will always sway to an argument that's more logical? Really? They're incapable of being blinded by pride or prejudice? Don't think so buddy, I'm gonna say that's nonsense.


The funny thing is that when I got the email notification of this message, my first thought was "That has to be an ENTP".


----------



## pie

(are NTs on a team like snakes on a plane?)


----------



## freeeekyyy

BeanDelphiki said:


> Much of the description is accurate, but I disagree with a few of your assertions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTJs are neither INTPs nor INFJs. If an INTJ knows they're is right they will typically hold their ground. INTJs tend to have high confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any relationship without a future is to be abandoned. Just because INTJs take time to form attachments does not mean that they are difficult to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> INTJs are may appear stubborn when opposing views are emotional or otherwise illogical, but will always be swayed by an argument more logical than our own. Acting without permission is simply a lack of deference to those who we feel do not deserve power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Their strong need for...respect for...individual...feelings"? Are you serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but this usually doesn't take long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see where you would get this from, (Kiersey's temperament sorter puts INTJs last in logistics) but INTJs make these decisions as quickly as strategic onces. INTJs usually just find this kind of thing uninteresting, not frustrating or troubling. A more accurate statement would be to say that INTJs are perfectly willing to leave the details of logistical decisions to anyone competent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only when the process is in error. INTJs would much rather focus on the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly possible, but INTJs prefer to present one plan with thorough contingency planning.


Really? Are you sure you aren't just blind to your own faults? Speaking for myself, I have a tendency to show pretty much all of those problems. INTJs are not flawless. If I can't convince somebody of something, I often will abandon it. Not because I'm unwilling to stand my ground, but my natural pragmatism says that it just isn't worth the effort.


----------



## The Proof

BeanDelphiki said:


> I can see where you would get this from, (Kiersey's temperament sorter puts INTJs last in logistics) but INTJs make these decisions as quickly as strategic onces. INTJs usually just find this kind of thing uninteresting, not frustrating or troubling. A more accurate statement would be to say that INTJs are perfectly willing to leave the details of logistical decisions to anyone competent.


I can totally confirm that, although I lean more towards extraversion. Having someone on the team who likes relatively easy tasks that are repetitive is a big help in moving things along. Delegating the grunt work is awesome! :crazy:


----------



## Trainwreck

pie said:


> (are NTs on a team like snakes on a plane?)


I'm sick of these mother f*ckin' NTs, on this mother f*ckin' team!


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

BeanDelphiki said:


> Much of the description is accurate, but I disagree with a few of your assertions...
> 
> INTJs are neither INTPs nor INFJs. If an INTJ knows they're is right they will typically hold their ground. INTJs tend to have high confidence.
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> 
> Any relationship without a future is to be abandoned. Just because INTJs take time to form attachments does not mean that they are difficult to cut.
> 
> 
> INTJs are may appear stubborn when opposing views are emotional or otherwise illogical, but will always be swayed by an argument more logical than our own. Acting without permission is simply a lack of deference to those who we feel do not deserve power.
> 
> 
> "Their strong need for...respect for...individual...feelings"? Are you serious?
> 
> 
> Yes, but this usually doesn't take long.
> 
> I can see where you would get this from, (Kiersey's temperament sorter puts INTJs last in logistics) but INTJs make these decisions as quickly as strategic onces. INTJs usually just find this kind of thing uninteresting, not frustrating or troubling. A more accurate statement would be to say that INTJs are perfectly willing to leave the details of logistical decisions to anyone competent.
> 
> Only when the process is in error. INTJs would much rather focus on the problem.
> 
> Certainly possible, but INTJs prefer to present one plan with thorough contingency planning.


A demand for accurate facts and logical reasoning is not stubbornness, just independent, rational thought. If the case for a change makes sense, an INTJ will readily accept it.[/QUOTE]


The qualification made here are very astute and spot on.


----------



## RRRoooaaaRRR

INTJ - Team ... does not compute ... does not compute ... ping dunk pop ding ... does not, com P 6xq


----------



## redmanXNTP

MensSuperMateriam said:


> Perfect. I agree absolutely with this post.


Yes, perfect.


----------



## FakeBass

This seems to be quite accurate, thank you for the post.


----------

